# Eure Reallife Trinkets



## Squarg (14. Oktober 2008)

Wie im Titel schon genannt, könnt ihr ja mal schreiben
welche Trinkets (Zu Deutsch Schmuck) ihr im Reallife so trägt.

Also mich sieht man meistens mit einer silbernen Panzerhalskette 
und einer silbernen Panzerarmbandkette.

Beides 925 Sterling Silber.



mfG. Squarg

Achtung für diesen Thread:
(Flame=Ausschalten)!!


----------



## Gigafabi (14. Oktober 2008)

Ab und zu mal Uhren aber sonst auch nichts


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2008)

eig nix aber ab demnächst das hier

http://www.emp.de/ACfrG/productimg/8/842463.jpg


----------



## Squarg (14. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> eig nix aber ab demnächst das hier
> 
> http://www.emp.de/ACfrG/productimg/8/842463.jpg



Rofl ! Thors Hammer, genau den gleichen hab ich im Schrank liegen, von
der Zeit als ich noch Metal gehört hab ^^


----------



## chopi (14. Oktober 2008)

Ne Uhr,die ich aber jeden 3 Tag vergesse ranzumachen,sonst nichts.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> Rofl ! Thors Hammer, genau den gleichen hab ich im Schrank liegen, von
> der Zeit als ich noch Metal gehört hab ^^



oder die emokette hier XD

http://www.emp.de/ACfrG/productimg/8/841941.jpg


----------



## Tupac 2 (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiss was ich Dragge jeden tag mein handy ist zwar kein Schmuck aber ja XD


----------



## Ahramanyu (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich trage einen Mercedesstern an meinem Schlüsselbund. Ein Geschenk eines alten Freundes.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ich trage einen Mercedesstern an meinem Schlüsselbund. Ein Geschenk eines alten Freundes.


hmm ich hab einen an meiner fahrrad gabel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ich trage einen Mercedesstern an meinem Schlüsselbund. Ein Geschenk eines alten Freundes.


is das noch so einer den man sich früher selber abgebrochen hat oder die kaufbaren?


----------



## Ahramanyu (14. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> is das noch so einer den man sich früher selber abgebrochen hat oder die kaufbaren?


...natürlich die Kaufbaren... *g*


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> is das noch so einer den man sich früher selber abgebrochen hat oder die kaufbaren?


Da spricht wer aus Erfahrung....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich Schmuck hätte würde ich ihn verkaufen.


----------



## Squarg (14. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wenn ich Schmuck hätte würde ich ihn verkaufen.



Aus welchem Grund ?


----------



## Minastirit (14. Oktober 2008)

Hab ne Bling bling kette mit meistens nem drachen oder sonstigem als anhänger.
In silber. Die kette selber ist einart wie schlangenhaut also vom style her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann mein ohrring der aus gold is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich seit ich 7 bin ^^

Unikat halt und nicht vom Aldi *g*

Ab und an trag ich meine freundin um den hals wobei das glaubs nicht als schmuck zählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und ja ich bin irgendwie immer der typ der sie ins bett bringt wenn sie zuviel getrunken hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
sonst halt teilweise noch meine uhr.
Die rolex aus thailand (jap genau das was ihr meint) ging leider futsch xD
nun hab ich ne billige casio aber egal

sonst eigentlich nix


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> ...natürlich die Kaufbaren... *g*


jaja sicher^^



Razyl schrieb:


> Da spricht wer aus Erfahrung....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^ na und ich bin immer nur schmiere gestanden  *hust*



Lurock schrieb:


> Wenn ich Schmuck hätte würde ich ihn verkaufen.


Why?


----------



## Müllermilch (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich trage des öfteren eine Uhr wenn ich nicht vergess sie ran zu machen.Ja sonst ga nix.Auch keine Brust oder Hose.
Ich renne immer ohne Equip durch die Stadt mit der genannten Uhr am Arm und frage die Leute wie spät es ist


----------



## Asoriel (14. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> oder die emokette hier XD
> 
> http://www.emp.de/ACfrG/productimg/8/841941.jpg



*Ritz Ritz*

ne Uhr das wars...


----------



## Lurock (14. Oktober 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund ?





LordofDemons schrieb:


> Why?


1. Ich würds eh nicht anziehen.
2. Geld ist mir da lieber.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 2. Geld ist mir da lieber.


hmm ok da muss ich ihm iwie recht geben


----------



## TheGui (14. Oktober 2008)

igit.. bling bling trinkets..

ich hab nur 1, das hatt nen super on use effeckt und nennt sich Kaffee!


----------



## Tabuno (14. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ne Uhr,die ich aber jeden 3 Tag vergesse ranzumachen,sonst nichts.


lol /sign


----------



## Squarg (14. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 1. Ich würds eh nicht anziehen.
> 2. Geld ist mir da lieber.



Ja gut aber ist Schmuck nicht ein gewisser Ausdruck
von Reichtum den man an die Außenwelt
weitergeben will ?


----------



## Lurock (14. Oktober 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> Ja gut aber ist Schmuck nicht ein gewisser Ausdruck
> von Reichtum den man an die Außenwelt
> weitergeben will ?


Protzen kann ich auch anders... 
Wenn ich es nötig hätte.


----------



## Squarg (14. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Protzen kann ich auch anders...
> Wenn ich es nötig hätte.



pwnd, darauf hab ich kein Konter


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> Ja gut aber ist Schmuck nicht ein gewisser Ausdruck
> von Reichtum den man an die Außenwelt
> weitergeben will ?


nein


----------



## Squarg (14. Oktober 2008)

Mehr Trinkets !!!


----------



## Deanne (14. Oktober 2008)

Abgesehen von meinen Piercings trage ich nur versilberte 20mm Tunnel mit Swarovski-Kristallen. Ich bin kein großer Freund von Schmuck und finde es ziemlich peinlich, wenn schon 13-jährige meinen, sich mit haufenweise Ketten, Ringen und dicken Uhren behängen zu müssen. Man sollte sich nicht über so etwas definieren. Ein paar geschmackvolle Accessoires sind schön, aber zuviel wirkt schnell überladen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raqill (14. Oktober 2008)

Gar Nix hab für sowas noch kein Geld und sparen tu ich mit 15 Jahren nur ungerne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich trag nur ne ca. 6 Jahre alte Seiko-Titanium-Armbanduhr, die extrem teuer war >1000DM und die ich vor nicht allzu langer Zeit von meinem Dad bekommen habe.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2008)

aseari schrieb:


> Ich trag nur ne ca. 6 Jahre alte Seiko-Titanium-Armbanduhr, die extrem teuer war >1000DM und die ich vor nicht allzu langer Zeit von meinem Dad bekommen habe.


wenn das stimmt dann respekt aber damit kannste nicht durch Berlin Kreuzberg laufen XD


----------



## Lurock (14. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wenn das stimmt dann respekt aber damit kannste nicht durch Berlin Kreuzberg laufen XD


Stimmt, denn dort lachen dich alle Hartz 4-Empfänger und "Ich habs hier so schwer, mir werden nur Steine in den Weg geschoben, also werd ich kriminell"-Ausländer aus, die haben nämlich viel teureren Bling-Bling, die aktuellsten Handys und tragen nur Markenklamotten. =P


----------



## Saytan (14. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wenn das stimmt dann respekt aber damit kannste nicht durch Berlin Kreuzberg laufen XD


tagsüber gehts nur nicht damit so protzen muskelshirt oder so und dan die uhr^^

joo ich trag nur ne silberne königskette,,,jo


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Stimmt, denn dort lachen dich alle Hartz 4-Empfänger und "Ich habs hier so schwer, mir werden nur Steine in den Weg geschoben, also werd ich kriminell"-Ausländer aus, die haben nämlich viel teureren Bling-Bling, die aktuellsten Handys und tragen nur Markenklamotten. =P


also bei dem Text musste ich echt schmunzeln^^


----------



## Lurock (14. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> joo ich trag nur ne silberne königskette,,,jo


Fäääätt maaan, damit bist du bestimmt der King of tah Street in deina Home-Town, Altaaaah!


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Fäääätt maaan, damit bist du bestimmt der King of tah Street in deina Home-Town, Altaaaah!


und hier bin ich vor lachen vom Stuhl gefallen XDDD


----------



## Saytan (14. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Fäääätt maaan, damit bist du bestimmt der King of tah Street in deina Home-Town, Altaaaah!


wuiii bist du wieder lustig heute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
^^


----------



## aseari (14. Oktober 2008)

lol, ne in dem kleinen Städtchen hier kann ich unbesorgt damit rumrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pic: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, die Datumsanzeige hat schon ein wenig gelitten^^


P.S.: Jedenfalls hat mir mein Dad erzählt, dass ich gut auf sie aufpassen soll, weil sie halt so teuer war. Obs jetzt wirklich stimmt weiß ich nicht...


----------



## Lillyan (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich trag nur Ohrringe... nicht teuer, aber auffällig sollten sie sein. Ich finde es eher peinlich, wenn man sich mit zu sehr Schmuck bedeckt.


----------



## Squarg (15. Oktober 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> Achtung für diesen Thread:
> (Flame=Ausschalten)!!





Lurock schrieb:


> Fäääätt maaan, damit bist du bestimmt der King of tah Street in deina Home-Town, Altaaaah!



Was hast du für deine Kette gezahlt Saytan ?
Bin am überlegen ob ich mir vllt. auch ne neue Kette kauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Oktober 2008)

Jeweils 1 Ohrring links und rechts, abundzu 'n Daumenring und bei Lust & Laune auch die Kette -> http://media.elbenwald.com/products/white/...31/E71731_1.jpg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirnsauger (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab nur zwei Ringe, (Freundschafts- und Ehering), ne Festina Uhr die ich zum 16ten bekommen habe (unkaputtbar das teil) und drei Piercings (Augenbraue, Zunge, Unterlippe) und das wars. 
Demnächst kommt aber noch etwas "aufgemalter Körperschmuck" hinzu.


----------



## Melih (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich selber trage nur einen Ring mit einem Totenkopf drauf.
Halte eigendlich nicht viel von Schmuck.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (15. Oktober 2008)

Eine silberne Casio Uhr und einen Partnerring.


----------



## Ben86rockt (15. Oktober 2008)

Nen paar Lederarmbänder und diverse Festivalbänder....

Und ne Uhr trage ich nicht weil ich dann den ganzen Tag denke das ich zu spät bin....


----------



## Saytan (15. Oktober 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> Was hast du für deine Kette gezahlt Saytan ?
> Bin am überlegen ob ich mir vllt. auch ne neue Kette kauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab ich geschenkt bekommen,kp was der Preis war ^^


----------



## Minati (15. Oktober 2008)

Mein Standartschmuck:
2 x Tragus mit BlingBling *lach*
2 x 6 mm Tunnel, die demnächst durch Hornplugs (nicht die für den Popo -.-') ersetzt werden
und lediglich mein Zungenbändchenpiercing.
Selten mal ne Kette (Silber mit Kreuzanhänger)


----------



## Alion (15. Oktober 2008)

Brille:
Anlegen: Verbessert dein Sehvermögen wenn du 5.5 Dioptriene hast.

Ansonsten nix.


----------



## Squarg (16. Oktober 2008)

aseari schrieb:


> Ich trag nur ne ca. 6 Jahre alte Seiko-Titanium-Armbanduhr, die extrem teuer war >1000DM und die ich vor nicht allzu langer Zeit von meinem Dad bekommen habe.



Epic ? ^^


----------



## Damiane (17. Oktober 2008)

Aaaalso, wo fange ich an?^^

1. rechter Ringfinger: Ehering, Weißgold 585 mit zwei Brillis
2. linker Ringfinger: Verlobungsring, 925er Sterling Silber
3. Nasenstecker, 925 Silber
4. diverse Silber Ohrstecker
5. Thorshammer, original aus Norwegen, Geschenk meiner Eltern, 925 Silber
6. Pandora-Armband, 2/3 voll, 925 Sterling Silber
7. Nabelpiercing und Zungenpiercing...die sind aber eher Jugendsünden und ich bin nur zu faul, die auf ewig rauszunehmen..^^ Ausserdem mag ich mich noch nicht so ganz dazu durchringen, beide zu entfernen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Brille hab ich vergessen..:-) Aber das ist ja auch notwendig und kein Schmuck..


----------



## Flutura (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich trag momentan meine Pentagrammkette (haengt viel Erinnerung dran) aus Sterlingsilber,
dann einen Anhaenger mit Kette mit Madonnenemplem, das ich von meiner Grossmutter geerbt hab,
und einen Ring den ich vom Vater meines Freundes bekommen hab.

An den Ohren hab ich billige Ohrringe vom Sixt, insgesamt fuenf stueck.


----------



## Alanium (17. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> oder die emokette hier XD
> 
> http://www.emp.de/ACfrG/productimg/8/841941.jpg


Die hat mir mein Bruder allen Ernstes Mittwoch geschenkt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Und ich mag sie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ansonsten trag' ich meistens 'ne Uhr, Ohrringe und manchmal ein Lederarmband, das ich mal zum Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen habe.


----------



## David (17. Oktober 2008)

2 Euro Münze, siehe Avatar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damiane (17. Oktober 2008)

@David:

Mitgliedsnummer 16......boah..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (17. Oktober 2008)

Damiane schrieb:


> @David:
> 
> Mitgliedsnummer 16......boah.....
> 
> ...


*grins*
Ja, ich war einer der allerersten Beta-Tester. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (17. Oktober 2008)

Ums kurz zu machen: Nix, außer nen Flaschenöffner an meinem Schlüsselbund


----------



## werbaer (18. Oktober 2008)

Ne dezente Uhr und nen schickes Lederarmband 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Uhr vergesse ich aber oft um zu tun, weiß auch nicht wieso die Uhr und nicht das Armband^^


----------



## Kurta (18. Oktober 2008)

fetten [ Bling Bling Schmuck] 
effekt: Blendet den Gegner und die Sichtweite wird um 5meter verringert.
Ist leider nur Grün , aber die wirkung wird nicht verfehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Céraa (18. Oktober 2008)

also ich trage...hm...eig immer ne uhr, aber die is atm kaputt xD
nen silbernen ring mit runen drauf.
manchmal ne kette oder n 3-reihiges killernitenarmband.


mfg
maxi

edit: und ich will so ne kette aus der maxiking-werbung. das wär voll geil xD


----------



## Silenzz (18. Oktober 2008)

Ein Kreuz an ner Kette die ich zur Kommunion geschenkt bekommen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und 3 New Eras immer abwechselnd


&#8364;dith: Hab grad bei Ebay nach Königsketten gesucht, dachte sowas wär eine http://www.hiphopglobe.ch/images/azad_blockschrif.jpg was azad halt am Rücken hängt o.O


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (18. Oktober 2008)

Meine Fossil-uhr (konfirmationsgeschenk), n lederarmband und meinen bob-marley schlüsselbund mit jaguar-flaschenöffner^^


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ein Kreuz an ner Kette die ich zur Kommunion geschenkt bekommen hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich dachte das trägt man vorne rum???
naja die hiphoper halt *verwirrt sei*


----------



## Silenzz (18. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich dachte das trägt man vorne rum???
> naja die hiphoper halt *verwirrt sei*


Hoffe das war net ernst gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn doch, das ist nur gemahct worden wegen dem Cover so konnte er alles draufhaun also name etc.


----------



## Anduris (19. Oktober 2008)

Nichts, außer mal ne Uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Hoffe das war net ernst gemeint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nein keine angst das war nicht ernst gemeint XD


----------



## razielsun (19. Oktober 2008)

TheGui schrieb:


> igit.. bling bling trinkets..
> 
> ich hab nur 1, das hatt nen super on use effeckt und nennt sich Kaffee!



da musste ich ganz spontan an allimania denken

edit: 2 ringe, 2 armbänder, 2 ohrringe... wenn ich später meinen beruf (heilerziehungspfleger) antrete muss ich das alles drei jedoch ablegen... wegen hygiene...


----------



## Hosaka (19. Oktober 2008)

Nur Armbanduhr und Brille (aber keine stylish Sonnenbrille, sondern eine zum gucken^^).


----------



## Urengroll (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich trage nur einen Ohrring, bei 4 Löchern auf beiden Seiten. Uhr trage ich keine, weil die alle ehh irgendwann den Geist aufgeben, weil ich z.B. mit dem Armband irgendwo hängen bleibe oder das Glas zerbricht. Naja die letzten Uhren sind alle platt gegangen, weil sich das Armband aufgelöst hat.
Auch trage ich keinen Intimschuck und auch keine Hautbemalungen.


----------



## Squarg (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin zur Zeit am überlegen ob ich mir nen Rosenkranz kaufen soll : /
Aber das sticht sich dann irgendwie mit dem Silberzeug ^^


----------



## Zundahealer (21. Oktober 2008)

Einen hochglanz polierten  Wolframcarbid- Ring 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realtec (21. Oktober 2008)

diverse ringen und halsketten 
abunzu noch am mantel oder an der hosen stahlketten xD


----------



## Naarg (22. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## storm51 (22. Oktober 2008)

Naarg schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Izz'Klaa du mega cooler gangsta höhöhö


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich trage ab und zu ne kleine kette silber sehr unauffällig und ab und zu ne uhr ... mehr nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bald trag ich mein 2 händer aufen Rücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

